#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-29
<paddy_m> I am having wierd issues with an ebs-backed ami running ubuntu 10.10, eventually /dev/xvdb goes to 100% cpu utilization with no actual I/O
<paddy_m> what is /dev/xvdb it doesn't show up in fstab or "df -h "
<kiall> paddy_m, thats just the disk, same as /dev/sda etc
<kiall> and not showing in fstab / df -h just means it hasnt been mounted ...
<paddy_m> how does it go to 100% i/o util with no read or write requests, and no read or write kbps
<kiall> honestly cant tell you that, how are you sure the CPU usage is related to that disk?
<kiall> (and not another disk.. aka a mounted one!)
<paddy_m> cpu usage is low, iowait is high
<paddy_m> the machine locks up, and I can't login
<kiall> paddy_m, sorry back and forth from my desk ;) .. could it simply be a EC2 issue?
<kiall> humm AWS status page doesnt show any issues.. probably isnt an EC2 issue then
<paddy_m> I don't think so, this has happened on multiple instances over multiple days
<paddy_m> we fire up the machine, it starts processing, and then after an hour or so, it ocks hard like this
<kiall> humm .. honestly never seen anything like it before (except with EC2 issues)
<DeaCon> just wondering what happens when mutiple user open the same file , and save at differnt times
<kiall> DeaCon, the last one to save will overwrite the one before... not sure how thats a #ubuntu-cloud question tho ;)
<DeaCon> so one would not get the info saved then
<DeaCon> or can you both open files at the same time
<kiall> exactly - just as with any normal operating system and FS ..
<kiall> unless your talking about something cloud specific here ..
<DeaCon> well can you get 2 systems to work on the same file at the same time
<DeaCon> if differnt locations
<kiall> of course...
<DeaCon> ok i need to read more i guess
<kiall> Honestly .. I still have no idea what your trying to do ;) Im guessing its got nothing to do with cloud services?
<kiall> Just standard file sharing ?
<DeaCon> im trying to open the same file and not lose info when they are saved
<kiall> where is the file stored?
<DeaCon> on my cloud
<kiall> Which is .. S3? EC2? something else?
<DeaCon> ok no idea im learning sorry
<kiall> what do you mean on "on your cloud" then? what services / software are you using?
<DeaCon> ubuntu one cloud
<kiall> aha .. okay ;) Now im starting to get you!
<DeaCon> sorry
<kiall> (BTW lead with that sort of detail next time ;))
<DeaCon> ok will do
<kiall> As far as I know, Ubuntu One will, if you open the same file twice on 2x PC's, then save on PC1, then save on PC2 - PC2 changes will be saved, and PC1's lost
<DeaCon> ok great thx
<kiall> np
<kiall> DeaCon, on and for UbuntuOne stuff, you'll probably get better answers in #ubuntuone ..
<kiall> oh and*
<cpbtklogic> Has there been a change in libvirtd since 10.04 LTS launch that makes specifying the disk type on domain definition a requirement?
<cpbtklogic> I have XML files that used to work without problems (in libvirt on 10.04 LTS.
<cpbtklogic> Now, I have to explicitly state the disk type... before, it used to identify that they were qcow2.  Now, everything seems to be set to 'raw'
<flaccid> cpbtklogic: see the man page and check the package versions you have been using. if that is the case, then i assume that is the case..
<cpbtklogic> Hi flaccid... I looked through man pages and changelog... but couldn't see anything overtly stating 'gotta specify type now'.   I'll look again.
<cpbtklogic> If I can't find anything, I might post it to launchpad and let package maintainers figure out if it should be classified a bug or if it is a feature.
<flaccid> well regardless, if you have to specify it, then i guess you have to.
<flaccid> cpbtklogic: you might want to go upstream and check first, http://libvirt.org/remote.html
<cpbtklogic> yeah... that's my take on it too flaccid.  However, if there are less aware users out there the files that used to work would now fail to define machines in really weird ways.
<cpbtklogic> It looks to start and run fine... it is just the BIOS can't see a legit disk if you don't specify the format.
<flaccid> cpbtklogic: you can check the upstream versions, http://libvirt.org/downloads.html
<cpbtklogic> yes... thanks flaccid.  Will do.
<flaccid> what package is this in, i don't see it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libvirtd&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<cpbtklogic> I think it is virsh.
<cpbtklogic> libvirt-bin
<cpbtklogic> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libv/libvirt/libvirt_0.7.5-5ubuntu27.7/changelog
<cpbtklogic> Actually... you know what flaccid... You just made me find it.
<cpbtklogic> "SECURITY UPDATE" ...  fix multiple issues with disk format for backing stores.
<cpbtklogic> I think I was looking at the wrong version's changelog earlier.
<cpbtklogic> I'm going to look up that CVE and see what it is all about.  See what it changed, that may very well explain the change in functionality I'm seeing.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-30
<Makere> After rebooting the NC, I get no route to host when trying to connect the instances?
<Makere> what I'm doing wrong
<Makere> or is this expected?
<Makere> anyone?
<TeTeT> Makere: it's expected, the instances would be all dead if you reboot all your nodes
<Makere> ye
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<[diablo]> I am totally new to the idea of cloud implementations .... I am interested in doing some tests
<[diablo]> basically I thought I would start with a private cloud
<[diablo]> I have a box with Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, 8GB of RAM, 1TB SATA-II drive, plus an iSCSI box with 8TB available
<[diablo]> do I need additional physical machines, or can a private cloud be ran on just the one please?
<mhall119> I think you need a minimum of 2 machines
<[diablo]> hi mhall119
<mhall119> course, you can run 2 VMs on that one machine, and install your cloud controller and node controller on them
<mhall119> then you have a virtual cloud of virtual machines
<[diablo]> sorry, 2 mins, getting called away... will read what you write in a moment
<kim0> [diablo]: For a supported configuration, you need at least 2 physical boxes. You may install the NC as a VM and choose qemu non accelerated virtualization as the hypervisor, but then things become not very straightforward
<[diablo]> mmm
<[diablo]> OK I have a load of non VT supported Power Edge boxes
<[diablo]> I want to use the i7 for "guests"
<zoopster> [diablo]: you need vt for the guests...it can be run on a single box, but it's not recommended
<zoopster> [diablo]: see the UEC live iso that kirkland made - http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/06/cloud-in-your-pocket-uec-liveiso.html
<smoser> kim0, i just saw http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-server-in-ec2-cloud-easy.html
<smoser> that is really nice
<kim0> smoser: like it :)
<kim0> smoser: sweet .. gimme a list of things we need to showcase
<smoser> you need to get your blog onto http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<smoser> ask nijaba
<kim0> ah ok ..
<kim0> that was supposed to go away soon ..
 * kim0 kicks IS :)
<[diablo]> hi, back now
<[diablo]> OK if I ideally need 2 x boxes... do both need to be of equal power?
<mhall119> I don't think so
<mhall119> the cloud controller itself I don't think needs to be very powerful, since it won't be running VMs
<[diablo]> ah ok
<[diablo]> cool
<mhall119> but take everything I say with a grain of salt, I don't actually have experience
<mhall119> :)
<[diablo]> :)
<[diablo]> k
<[diablo]> I have jack too
<kim0> dizz|away: +1 on what mhall119 just said
<kim0> dizz|away: oops nvm
<kim0> [diablo]: +1 on what mhall119 just said
<[diablo]> :-)
<kim0> [diablo]: NC mostly needs VT CPU extensions for KVM, and some good RAM
<[diablo]> well, I am atm totally lost with all the terminology
<[diablo]> would not mind so much, but I am a Linux sys admin for many years now too ... but this is the first time I am touching on cloud stuff
<kim0> [diablo]: feel free to ask any question :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-01
<Makere> why I get randomly "unable to mount root filesystem" on VM's?
<Makere> General error mounting filesystems
<flaccid> what VMs are these
<flaccid> i'm off
<Loof> Quick question, are there any tools to reset an instance (clear cloud-init locks, hostname, etc) and prep for bundling a 'clean' AMI?
<Ashtray777> Hey
<Ashtray777> What do you fellows think about CompTIA Linux+
<Makere> what's that? :P
<Makere> anyways, anyone done ubuntu desktop installation on kvm and bundled into cloud, anything special I need to do?
<Makere> stuck on pending ._.
<kim0> Makere: I just started an Ubuntu AMI and made it Ubuntu desktop. http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/11/show-off-ubuntu-desktop-on-cloud.html
<Makere> thanks
<Makere> is it possible to increase the partition inside a VM
<Makere> kim0: I run out of space when trying to install ubuntu-desktop
<TeTeT> Makere: you want to use a bigger instance type, like c1.medium or somesuch with 10G + \
<TeTeT> Makere: I guess you're on 10.04? Or 10.10?
<Makere> 10.0
<Makere> 10
<Makere> 10.10*
<Makere> so hard to type lol
<Makere> I'm running bigger instance
<Makere> but the filesystem partition is always just over 1.5gigs
<TeTeT> Makere: he he, so your container should be 10G each, you can check with df -h
<TeTeT> Makere: can you use resizefs to increase the size? Never done that actually and it is an interesting problem to encounter
<Makere> can't because the filesystem is in use
<TeTeT> Makere: hmm, what if you use -f?
<TeTeT> Makere: given that you're just testing, aren't you? and an instance is cheap anyway
<Makere> well I sorta gave up on
<Makere> it
<Makere> and now running KVM inside an instance
<Makere> :DDD
<Makere> sorry my life is destroyed by could
<Makere> cloud*
<TeTeT> Makere: it still is an interesting problem. Maybe smoser has an idea how to achieve that, to increase the filesystem size of / of the AMI to be big enough for Ubuntu Desktop
<smoser> Makere, where are you running this instance ? UEC ?
<smoser> Makere, i'm guessing you're urunning on UEC, and that you've uploaded one of the ubuntu images.  they've got a 1.4G filesystem by default to fit into the default UEC small of 2G.
<smoser> you can resize that up and re-register
<smoser> download tarball, then : uec-publish-tarball --resize 6G downloaed-tar-file.tar.gz my-new-bucket amd64
<kim0> pretty simple huh :)
<TeTeT> smoser: awesome, great to read that uec-publish-tarball has the magic
<kim0> #start Ubuntu Cloud Q+A gathering
<kim0> Hi everyone
<kim0> If you're here to attend this Q+A meeting, please say Hi
<kim0> hmm .. slow day :)
<kim0> well .. If anyone has any thoughts or comments that relate to Ubuntu in the cloud .. now is a good time to start a discussion
<orangeacme> what gathering is this?
<orangeacme> my main thought is: "Ubuntu is perfect for the cloud" ;-)
<kim0> orangeacme: hehe
<kim0> orangeacme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudMeeting
<kim0> orangeacme: this is a weekly gathering for everyone interested in ubuntu and the cloud
<kim0> basically to ask questions .. share experiences and connect
<kim0> orangeacme: so how are you using ubuntu in the cloud
<orangeacme> a few VMs in ec2. all working great as expected
<orangeacme> i was going to bring up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/670161
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 670161 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "10GB root partition for EBS boot AMIs on EC2" [Medium,Fix committed]
<orangeacme> but it looks like that is underway
<kim0> orangeacme: Yeah
<smoser> orangeacme, expecting those probably by end of next week as released
<smoser> remember, you can use an ami from -daily and if it happens to fit your bill, you just have to know that that ami-id might disappear in the future.
<smoser> that will have no ill affects on your instances that yo'uve already launched, just stop you from launching them in the future
<orangeacme> this is where i thank everyone for their hard work
 * kim0 hugs orangeacme 
<kim0> smoser is da man :)
<kim0> smoser so we're standardizing on 8G AMIs ?
<smoser> yes, per amazon recommendation.
<kim0> Awesome
<smoser> EBS root will be 8G, instance store will be 10
<kim0> Landscape gets a yummy new look http://blog.landscape.canonical.com/2010/11/30/our-new-look/
<niemeyer> Neat
<Makere> smoser: oh neat, you can resize it
<smoser> the way ec2 and uec work is that you get a root filesystem of whatever size was uploaded.
<smoser> our images are, by default, 1.4G for UEC consumption, so the "small" size can run there (which has 2G disk allocated)
<Makere> I thought I'd have to whip out parted and do resizing somehow manually
<smoser> if you register a larger root disk (ie, using --resize) it will not run in a m1.small
<smoser> Makere, no, its just much easier than that because it is a raw partition image rather than a disk image.
<smoser> so you can just truncate the file larger, and then call resize2fs on it
<smoser> (which is what uec-resize-image does)
<Makere> ya
<Makere> neat that there's a command for that
<Loof> Are there any tools to automatically 'rebundle' Ubuntu AMIs... Specifically, to remove cloud-init locks, ssh keys, etc prior to bundling?
<Loof> I've looked around, but I've not seen anything to actually purge the system files and make it a 'fresh' image
<smoser> Loof, no, there isnt anything.
<smoser> you should not have to remove anything for cloud-init, as its locks are instance-ids specific
<smoser> but... all the same. we are hoping to have something like that for 11.04, but even then, the suggested rebundle mechanism is to download images from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com and mount loopback and operate on them then register
<smoser> that is jsut a cleaner approach
<smoser> that leaves less likelyhood of your keys or private data being left in the image
<ramanK> Hello
<ramanK> Is there any plan for PaaS on ubuntu ?
<ramanK> something like jboss on RHEL
<ramanK> !ping
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-02
<kim0> Hi everyone
<kim0> Got an interesting question on the cloud forums .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635728
<kim0> basically does UEC utilize multiple ethernet channel in any special way ..
<kim0> can it have a separate network for "storage" "management" "internet" ...etc
<kim0> would bonding them all be a good idea
<kim0> Daviey: o/ :)
<smoser> kim0, uec does not do anything special with multiple ethernet channels
<smoser> Daviey, you can tell me i'm full of it if you'd like, but i'm 98% sure of that
<Daviey> kiall: o/
<Daviey> smoser: you are full of it
<Daviey> smoser: but this is a feature I haven't heard of, so i painfully, have to agree on this instance :)
<smoser> thanks for taking the opportunity to say that
<kim0> Daviey: smoser hehee :)
<kim0> so just bonding all eths is the way to go huh
<smoser> hggdh, ping
<smoser> have you done any UEC testing for Natty ?
<hggdh> smoser: tried, but complete failure to *install* Natty so far on the test rig
<hggdh> smoser: latest one is bug 684304
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 684304 in linux "cciss module does not identify resources" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684304
<smoser> hggdh, ok. so we should at least try to test the natty images
<smoser> you have a way to do that ?
<smoser> ive taken down my lucid/maverick  cloud
<hggdh> smoser: I can run the natty images on the Maverick ISOs/UEC. Is this enough?
<smoser> please
<smoser> if you want to give me access, i can do it for you
<hggdh> smoser: no prob, I am starting a maverick UEC install now
<hggdh> smoser: you *should* have access to the test rig
<smoser> yeah, i probably do
<smoser> just let me know when its up
<hggdh> smoser: will do
<hggdh> smoser: and then we need to talk about the EC2 tests pass-over
<smoser> we sure do !
<smoser> :)
 * smoser does a jig
<leonardopires> hello ubuntu friend'S!
<leonardopires> where i can get a list of certified hardware for ubuntu cloud?
<hggdh> smoser: I use the uec.images.u.c/natty/current, correct?
<smoser> no
<smoser> use 20101130
<smoser> thats what is [already] going to be released
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> smoser: loading the thingy now
<hggdh> smoser: 500 instances (mix of i386/amd64) is OK?
<smoser> really you just need to test 1
<smoser> :)
<smoser> ideally, running through
<smoser> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4820
<smoser> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/UECCloudImages
<smoser> for both amd64 and i386
<hggdh> smoser: except for the metadata (which I will do manually right now) I am doing it for 10 different keys/groups
<smoser> s/metadata/userdata/ ?
<hggdh> userdata, darn it!
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> smoser: I will, normally, run tests on (i386|amd64) for all instances types, for Lucid, Maverick and Natty
<hggdh> smoser: done, passed
<smoser> woot.
<smoser> you regster them in the iso tracker ?
<smoser> skaet_, ^
<hggdh> yup
<smoser> thanks.
<skaet_> hggdh, smoser,  Thanks!
<hggdh> skaet_: I had forgotten to update the i386 UEC tests, just did it
<skaet_> heh., was just double checking and going to come back and ask.  :)
<skaet_> smoser, you may as well go ahead and start pushing out the working images then now.  :)
<smoser> oh. we're public
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<skaet_> good-o,  rest will be following.  you're first this time.  ;)
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-03
<HugoKuo> is there have ubuntu hardy image for eucalyptus ?
<elro> Is it possible to configure a virtual machine to use a physical disk?
<elasticdog> does UEC not use the front-end machine's /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf file to configure the available IP address pool?
<elasticdog> http://pastie.org/1342671 is what I put in there (and the VNET_DNS), but even with restarting everything, available IPs don't seem to change
<elasticdog> someone else set up the machines originally, and put in 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.199 during the installation procedure, but I can't find that range referenced anywhere
<elasticdog> nobody has experience changing the address pool with UEC post-installation?
<kim0> elasticdog: I'm not at all sure
<kim0> elasticdog: BUT you may need to do this
<kim0> sudo stop eucalyptus CLEAN=1
<kim0> the CLEAN=1 flushes cached network info AFAIK .. which may be what you're looking for
<kim0> sudo service eucalyptus-nc stop CLEAN=1
<kim0> too and perhaps use them when starting too
<elasticdog> yep, I've done the clean restarts and tried rebooting all of the machines as well, with no luck
<TritoLux> Hello there, I have a freshly installed UEC 10.10 cloud based on MANAGED-NOVLAN config and I am having a problem with EBS: if I use iSCSI then everything seems to work fine, but if I reboot the CC-SC machine, then the existing volumes cannot be attached anymore. If I use AoE, then it's even worse, as the new volumes I create can be attached, but they do not even appear within the instance, regardless of VIRTIO_DISK setting. I follo
<TritoLux> wed official instructions step by step and I am only using images from the store. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.
<TritoLux> Another weird issue I am having is that if I run the image 10.04 64 bits, installed from the Store, then it never comes up properly the first time. I always have to reboot it after launching it in order to gain access to it.
<TritoLux> Did anybody else experience above problems already? Are they known issues?
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-04
<TritoLux> anybody there?
 * flaccid yawns
<TritoLux> :)
<TritoLux> I'd like to report a problem with the 10.04 64bit image at the UEC Store.. in my fresh installation I never managed to run it properly at the first boot. I always have to reboot it in order to run it properly and access it.
<flaccid> i think you can submit a bug
<TritoLux> ok I'll do it.. I was just wondering if anybody else had the same problem or if it was depending on my setup
<TritoLux> I just found out that 9.10 runs fine immediately though, so I don't think it's a setup issue
<rampr> is it possible to change the availability-zone after the instance is stopped ?
<rampr> with ec2-modify-instance-attribute
<liam> does anyone know if it is possible to download a key pair again after it has been created. I cant see anywhere in the console to do this....
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-12-05
<ssj6akshat> What should I name my post?
<ssj6akshat> 'Ubuntu Cloud Portal is a one stop shop for all cloud enthusiasts'
<ssj6akshat> ?
<asac> http://twitter.com/asacasa/status/11397904388333568
<asac> "would be precious if there was a 10GB official @ubuntucloud EBS AMI available for use with e.g. http://aws.amazon.com/free/ #ec2"
<asac> maybe i am missing something and its easy to resize the EBS down form 15 to 10?
 * asac the clueless cloudy
<asac> ok got answer on twitter.... thx
<kiall> So .. is there anything special that needs to be done to get a re-bundled ubuntu instance (on UEC) to boot? .. Every attempt so far has stalled during boot
